# Hardboard For Jigs



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

I was hoping for some help regarding the use of hardboard for jigs in many of the plans in Shop Notes magazine and Wood Magazine. At my local HD, Lowes, and Menards they only have hardboard with one smoothly sanded side. Can this hardboard be used for jigs, and what type of adhesive would work the best if you were to adhere it to a plywood subbase for instance. Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I use the hardboard from Home Depot for various things. The one thing I can never find is actual 1/4" hard board. It's usually 3/16 or 1/8". The unfinished side is easy to glue to wood using any type of wood glue. It's pretty absorbant. The other "polished" side is great because it's so smooth. I made replaceable bench tops and some jig parts from it.


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Jason. I am glad to here that I can use the HD hardboard because that is the closest option to my home. After a bit of research I was able to find a local lumber yard that supplies the s2s stuff too, so I have options now.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Ezra - I use masonite (hardboard) and just use regular titebond I to glue it to plywood on the non-smooth side, works great. just make sure you press it all a cross with cauls to keep a good glue contact.

you can see an example here on my drill press table:


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks PurpLev for the feedback. By the way your table is almost exactly what I was planning on from a design standpoint.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Contact cement is ideal also.


----------

